# zenki kouki conversion



## juggrnaut (Dec 11, 2008)

ive had the conversion done, but the kouki bumper doesnt sit right, i can only mount on the hole right by the wheel well, do i need a kouki front bumper support? Plannin on getting the JDM kouki front bumper, would it be best just to bring it to a shop and have it fitted, or get the supports and then have it fitted?


----------



## juggrnaut (Dec 11, 2008)

This is what it looks like atm. The front bumper is damaged, thats why it hangs a little bit, but once I move back to California, it should be replaced. Im not paying for shipping to Hawaii. Also removing the "ghetto cowl" once i get new tools since my last pieces broke when i tried to adjust it.


----------

